# Java moss



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Just got Java moss for first time.
Would appreciate hint on growing this.
The store told me it is low light slow growing thinking of trying it in a five gallon tank with window light.

Thanks


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

It is considered a low light plant but in my experience the more light the better. It can be grown aquatically or emersed. If you want it for a viv then growing it emersed is better to get the moss used to being exposed to air. Investing in some cheap bright LEDs like the Beamswork Evo quad will really get it to take off.


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

This isn't as much of a tip as a warning, but Java moss won't adopt a compact growth pattern. It has a permanent stringy look that some people dislike, and once they find out, it's a pain to remove.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Agreed. 

Basically all of the commonly traded aquarium mosses are equally vigorous when grown terrestrially. Do yourself a favor and get something like christmas, peacock, or weeping moss. Better something pretty take over a tank than regular java moss. 

In my experience, given sufficient moisture and light, the taxiphyllum type mosses are nigh indestructible.


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks so much.
I think I will just use it for tadpoles.
Had no idea would grow terrestrially, I may try a small area just because I can


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

The only one I can think of that wouldn't prefer terrestrial life is fontinalis, which is a true aquatic. Otherwise, all of the aquarium mosses are terrestrial species that just happen to be able to grow under water.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

There is some quick reading on Java (Taxiphyllum) and Christmas moss here:

Growing Taxiphyllum & Vesicularia Moss Terrestrially

I use both in my vivs and it does a fantastic job of carpeting or creating little pillows.


----------

